# Leased truck????



## biggtruck (Oct 4, 2004)

Any one plowing with a leased truck???I just saw a ford 4x4 lease for 199 a month. Theoretically you could beat the #$% out of it,then give it back.They don't check the front suspension and ball joints etc.. Just a thought? What do you think??????


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

they would probably notice the holes drilled in the frame and when you brought it in for service a plow mount would be easy to spot.


----------



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

I lease all my trucks for that reason alone. The entire time I have the truck its covered under warranty plus I get a great writeoff on the taxes. On the down side I always have a truck payment and I have to get new equiptment every 3 years.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Here you can lease a truck with a plow on it. You are responsible for any unuseual repairs buy when they lease it w/plow there is expected ware including u-joints, front end ware, etc.


----------



## biggtruck (Oct 4, 2004)

Those thinks are pretty easy to get around. I've never drilled any frame to put a plow on??? And i do all my own service. If it absolutely has to go to the dealer pull the mount off.. I know the dealers dont check these things.I brought my last truck back with a diffrent bed no running boards and a solid back window not the slider that it came with...


----------



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

My first lease truck came from Ford with a 8'HD Fisher Blade on it, after 3 years I turned it in after having $18000.00 worth of body work, no plow, no bedliner and no nerf bars. I also didn't have the framework that has to be taken off, when you mount the plow, to connect the front frame rails. Because it came from an upfitter that didn't send it along with the truck. According to my dealer if that bar isn't replaced when you take the plow frame off the slightest bump in the road will cause the airbags to deploy. I informed the dealer when I turned the truck in that the framework was missing and they could care less.


----------



## biggtruck (Oct 4, 2004)

E&B 

Where do you lease a truck with a plow? If I can plow with a lease and do it legit,that might be the way to go..


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Just go to any dealer that has a "commercial lease" dept. They will add on just about anything you want to the ruck and then roll it into the lease payments.


----------



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

My local Ford dealer. The first one had the plow on it when I leased it but be careful because the truck also wasn't equipped with the plow prep package. That was a hole other nightmare to get straightened out. Ever since then I order the truck from the dealer and buy the plows and spreaders else ware, witch saves you a fortune, dealers get top dollar for plows, then I give copies of the receipts to the dealer for the plow and sander and they give me back cash for an up fitters rebate. All legit!!


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

do you guys run into mileage problems ie: 13,000 mi. per year. do they charge you per mile after that?


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Dec 23, 2003)

I leased a new Bronco with a plow direct from the dealer. Had to pay for the plow separately as it couldn't be included in the lease at that time. Neither the dealer nor the leasing company had any problem with it.

End of the lease (I think it was a three year), I took the mount off and returned the truck. No extra charges.

It is a nice way to have new equipment, but with that comes the payment... payup


----------



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

I add extra mileage into my lease (15,000/yr) but come to find out you pay the same amount up front or at turn in. With my ford dealer it was 60 cent per mile. Its nice having it built into the payment so you don't get that huge bill at the end but there counting on you buying extra that you won't use because they won't give it back if your under mileage. I also have a lease agreement through a credit union that allows me to buy, sell or trade at any time during the lease with no penalties.


----------

